
The Cost of Cooperating - huberjn
https://www.edge.org/conversation/david_rand-the-cost-of-cooperating
======
Dowwie
Rand spoke at the LSE about cooperation recently.
[http://www.lse.ac.uk/website-
archive/newsAndMedia/videoAndAu...](http://www.lse.ac.uk/website-
archive/newsAndMedia/videoAndAudio/channels/publicLecturesAndEvents/player.aspx?id=3672)

"Strategic cooperation is extremely important; it explains a lot of real-world
cooperation. From an institution design perspective, it's important for people
to be thinking about how you set up the rules of interaction—interaction
structures and incentive structures—in a way that makes working for the
greater good a good strategy."

